# Vektorbilder in PS ohne Verlust skalieren



## Alexander Groß (21. April 2004)

Hallo, ich habe in FreeHand etwas erstellt und will dies nun in Photoshop öffnen und dort skalieren. Geht das überhaupt ohne Verlust und ich bekomme das Bild als Pfadobjekt?

Alex


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (21. April 2004)

Als Pfadobjekt sicher nicht, da PS Vektorgrafiken nicht unterstützt. Und verlustfrei zu skalieren wirst Du auch nicht schaffen, da die vorher angelegten Vektoren in Pixel umgerechnet werden müssen und es dadurch sowieso zu einem Qualitätsverlust kommt. 
Frage: Wieso willst Du ein in FH erstelltes Bild überhaupt in PS skalieren, funktioniert dich prima in FH (Strg-F12 wars glaub ich)!?


----------



## Alexander Groß (21. April 2004)

Ist nicht für mich. Jemand will ein Vektorbild und hat nur Photoshop.
Welche Möglichkeiten gibt es denn ein Vektorbild zu bearbeiten, ohne das man FreeHand, Illustrator etc. hat?

Alex


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (21. April 2004)

De facto gar nicht, höchstens er lädt sich eine Trialversion derjenigen Programme runter.


----------



## Consti (21. April 2004)

mmh, oder man müsste sie kaufen?

Gibts da nich was nettes im Freeware Bereich?
Also einen sehr guten Photoshop Ersatz gibts ja (Gimp - naja, ich hab mal mit gearbeitet, aber mir gefällt der Workspace absolut nicht - aber viele gute Funktionen) - aber ob sowas auch für Vektorbilder erhältich ist?


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (21. April 2004)

Hab grad mal ein wenig gegoogelt, und bin auf folgenden Link gestoßen:
http://www.wintotal.de/softw/index.php?rb=50&id=566

Kenn das Programm nicht, ist aber Freeware. Könnte man mal ausprobieren, aber was spricht gegen eine Trialversion, da weiß man, was man hat...


----------



## Alexander Groß (22. April 2004)

Danke für den Link.

Mir ist noch etwas eingefallen. Bei PS kann man ja eigene Formen festlegen. Und soweit ich weiss sind diese dann frei skalierbar. Nun müsste ich nur noch das Vektorbild irgendwie in eine eigene Form umwandeln.

Alex


----------



## onlYTrash (22. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von alexandergross _
> *Ist nicht für mich. Jemand will ein Vektorbild und hat nur Photoshop.
> Welche Möglichkeiten gibt es denn ein Vektorbild zu bearbeiten, ohne das man FreeHand, Illustrator etc. hat?
> 
> Alex *



Warum will jemand unbedingt ein Vektorbild wenn er eh "NUR" PS hat? Ich würde das Teil in Freehand auf A3 hochziehen. Auflösung auf 1200ppi und als EPS oder TIF speichern. Nun soll er es in PS öffnen und rumskalieren ... was besseres außer die Trials fällt mir nicht ein!


----------



## Alexander Groß (22. April 2004)

Der Tipp mit A3 ist auch nicht von schlechten Eltern. Danke dafür.

Ich werde jetzt das Teil Stück für Stück mit dem Pfadwerkzeug nachzeichnen und das ganze als eigen Form speichern. Dann sollte das Ergebniss zufriedenstellend sein.

Alex


----------



## Lemming (23. April 2004)

Jetzt muss ich mal blöd fragen - wenn ich eine Vektordatei in PS importiere, kann ich doch verlustfrei skalieren bzw. die Datei in gewünschter Größe öffnen...?


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (23. April 2004)

Natürlich kommt es zu Verlusten, da ja, wie schon mal erwähnt, PS ein reines Grafikprogramm ist, welches keine Vektoren per se unterstützt und somit kann man ein Vektorbild zwar importieren, aber dabei kommt es schon zu Verlusten, da ja die Vektoren in Pixel umgerechnet werden.


----------



## Lemming (23. April 2004)

So gesehen ist das natürlich richtig, aber glücklicherweise kann man das EPS beliebig groß öffnen, ohne dass grobe Pixel entstehen.


----------



## Alexander Groß (24. April 2004)

Ich hab noch ein paar Problemchen.

Wenn ich mit dem Pfadwerkzeug auf einer Ebene sagen wir mal ein Quadrat erstelle und von diesem ein kleineres abziehe bekomme ich als Form einen Rahmen.

Nun erstelle ich auf einer 2ten Ebene eine Elipse und ziehe von dieser eine kleinere Elipse ab die ich vorher nach oben verschoben habe. Dadurch erhalte ich auf dieser Ebene einen Ring der so aussieht als ob er nach hinten um den vorher erstellten Rahmen geht.

Soweit so gut. Nun will ich aber das man an den Übergangsstellen einen Rahmen hat, das ist ja auch kein Problem wenn ich mit dem Effekt Kontur auf der Ringebene eine erstelle.

Jetzt meine Probleme: Ich will am Ende beide Formen zu einer gebracht haben welchen dann an den Übergängen die gewünschte Lücke haben. Ausserdem will ich das Ganze noch drehen. Bislang konnte ich aber immer nur eine Formebene drehen. Und zusammenbringen ging zwar aber dann war die Kontur weg. Zum Abschluss will ich aus der Sache dann eine eigene Form machen.

Ein Bildbeispiel hab ich mal angefügt.

Alex


----------



## Martin Schaefer (27. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von TerrorALF _
> *Als Pfadobjekt sicher nicht, da PS Vektorgrafiken nicht unterstützt. Und verlustfrei zu skalieren wirst Du auch nicht schaffen, da die vorher angelegten Vektoren in Pixel umgerechnet werden müssen und es dadurch sowieso zu einem Qualitätsverlust kommt.*



Sorry, dass ich widersprechen muss.

Man kann sehr wohl Vektorgrafiken als Pfade oder Formebenen in Photoshop
direkt importieren. Allerdings NICHT direkt aus Freehand, sondern aus Illustrator.

Illustrator beherrscht ein paar Freehand-Formate und "vice versa".
Sollte also kein Problem sein, eine Freehand-Arbeit in den Illustrator zu bekommen.
Dort dann ein Vektorobjekt markieren, kopieren (Strg+C) und in Photoshop dann
einfügen (Strg+V). Es erscheint nun ein kleines Dialogfeld, in dem du wählen
kannst zwischen Pixel, Formebene oder Pfad. 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Fey (28. April 2004)

Hallo,

also ich mache das auch aus Freehand heraus. Noch keine Probleme gehabt.

Wenn das Bild dann eingefügt wird, hat es einen Transformations-Rahmen. Dann kann man es platzieren und auch noch verlustfrei skalieren. Hat man es dann aber einmal mit Enter bestätigt und als Pixelbild eingefügt, kann man es hinterher nicht mehr. Direkt beim Kopieren geht es aber noch.

Gruß,
Melanie


----------

